# Drivers



## IriShFaN10

I shoot in the mid to high 80's and trying to find a new driver. Ive looked at the titleist 905 r, s, and t. I have also looked at the new cleveland hibore. For my skill and for which driver is the best which one do you think is the best one for me? Get back at me.


----------



## golfermatt91

depends how much money you have you say your looking at the titleist driver thats around 400$ so here is what i suggest

R7 425cc
Nike sasquatch tour driver exotic shaft.
Callaway Ft-3 tour fusion driver
titleist 905r
all the same price but the nike is a shade cheaper \

all of those are nice.


----------



## zeglpm

Ping G2 or G5, Cobra or Wilson Dd6. They are all forgiving and forgiveness beats, out and out length any day (when talking golf clubs, that is).


----------



## golfermatt91

I never really liked the ping drivers thier preatty short and tall.


----------



## Warbird

Unless you have no trouble at all making the ball go perfectly straight I would look into the Callaway X instead of the FT3, the bore through shaft is genius and it's cheaper.


----------



## golfermatt91

i can agree on that.


----------



## jump15vc

what do u mean by bore through shaft?


----------



## golfermatt91

the hi bore is the new cleveland driver.


----------



## jump15vc

he was talkin about callaways tho


----------



## blue3715

bore thru is the way Callaway adds stability to their clubs. The shaft extends thru the head (iron or wood) all the way to the base of the shaft. Look at the bottom of any bertha driver, you can see the circle of the shaft. This gives more control and allow more weight to be moved from the shaft to the club head for more loft and distance. You will notice how little steel actually extends up the shaft from the club face, vs other clubs.


----------



## Police

Has to be the titleist the cleveland is good but the titleist is so much better and its not so distracting at adress the cleveland head is a bit strange.


----------

